

Ask HN: What is happening with Google Ads? - pmelendez

I just noticed today that neither Google or Bing are showing any Ads on none of my computers. They are logged in with different users and I don&#x27;t have installed any Ads blocker.<p>I&#x27;m not missing them just genuinely curios about it. What am I missing?
======
jpstory
Confirmed here as well. Very strange, yet delightful!

~~~
pmelendez
Thanks... I am not crazy then :)

------
pointytrees
I searched for cat collars and had a bunch of ads.

~~~
pmelendez
That worked thanks... I tried another bunch but didn't show me too much (i.e
Aruba, Jamaica). I tried on two different networks and I got mixed results, so
I guess they don't have enough inventory for my location.

